

Study reveals average tech worker's wardrobe is 85% free tech t-shirts - pgao
http://haltingproblem.tumblr.com/post/112373321592/study-reveals-average-tech-workers-wardrobe-is

======
sbuccini
Despite the satire, this post is startlingly accurate. I can safely say that
90% of my t-shirts are either emblazoned with a tech company logo or Greek
letters.

I was also astounded that non-technical students would go to CS career fairs
at my school just to get a Dropbox t-shirt (yes, it _had_ to be a Dropbox
shirt)

~~~
harryt
Dang tech companies and Greek letters? This guy must be a brogrammer

------
epiddy
I can say that 85% of my wife's night shirts are from the tech confs, meets
that I go to! Dropbox never looked so good... Ha

------
EpicEng
As an active member of styleforum and an all around clothing snob, I can't say
that I approve of this trend.

------
taksintik
Efficiency at its finest.

